# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Pontos de Recolha de Àgua

## Ricardo Sousa

Boas,

Preciso de ir apanhar água este fim-de-semana. Dá-me substancialmente mais jeito apanhar na Margem Sul, uma vez que sou de Almada. Ainda só recolhi água na Fonte de Telha, e parece-me que é boa, mas apesar de não ser mau sitio, é um sitios chato pela extensão de areia e obrigar-nos a entrar dentro de água para conseguir algo de jeito.

Alguém me pode dar sugestões/dicas de outros locais, onde a recolha seja segura e de mais fácil acesso, quer para lá chegar com o carro, apanhar a água e trajecto a fazer com os bidons carregados até ao mesmo?

De preferência deixem indicações de como lá chegar

Obrigado

----------


## João Castelo

Tenho apanhado na praia da california em Sesimbra sem problemas

JC

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas, Ricardo,
Tens a praia da Foz, no Meco. O carro fica perto. Chegas à Aldeia do Meco e perguntas pela praia da foz. Toda a gente te diz por onde ir para lá chegar. Depois de encheres os bidons, aconselho-te a ir até à praia do Meco, ao Bar do Peixe almoçar. Seja peixe ou marisco, comes da melhor qualidade e frescura. O meu amigo Jorge Agripino faz questão de só servir grande qualidade.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Boas,

Obrigado pelas indicações. Acabei por não ter tempo disponivel para ir buscar a àgua, mas dei lá um salto para conhecer o sitio (praia da Foz).

Paulo, ficou-me uma duvida: como é que fazes para não apanhar um grande banho e não apanhar a agua cheia de espuma? É que pelos menos quando lá estive, as ondas estavam a bater e bem nas rochas, praticamente impossibilitando a aproximação e água junto às rochas tinha imensa espuma.

RSousa

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Existe algume do centro que faça recolhas nesta zona. (Fig. da Foz, Mira, Tocha, etc)? São zonas de confiança?

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- Atenção se chuver é melhor n recolher água.

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Boas,
> 
> Obrigado pelas indicações. Acabei por não ter tempo disponivel para ir buscar a àgua, mas dei lá um salto para conhecer o sitio (praia da Foz).
> 
> Paulo, ficou-me uma duvida: como é que fazes para não apanhar um grande banho e não apanhar a agua cheia de espuma? É que pelos menos quando lá estive, as ondas estavam a bater e bem nas rochas, praticamente impossibilitando a aproximação e água junto às rochas tinha imensa espuma.
> 
> RSousa


Boas 

Se o mar tiver muito agitado como tem estado ultimamente não se consegue apanhar , nem ali nem em lado nenhum  :Smile: 
Em dias de mar mais agitado colecto água junto á praia, mas claro tenho que me molhar.
De qualquer forma é muito mais facil apanhar lá agua com a maré vazia do que com a maré cheia. Na maré vazia existem uns canais de agua que estao ligados ao mar e em constante renovação, que permitem uma margem de segurança maior.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Queria deixar um Aviso para não colectarem agua nos proximos tempos na Costa da Caparica.

Hoje tivemos lá e apesar de na 1º impressão a agua parecer bem, á posteriori(cheirando a agua dentro dos garrafoes) verificamos que tinha um cheiro muito activo a produtos quimicos ou lá o que era aquilo... cheirava tipo a Cais do Sodré! :SbPiggy:   :SbPiggy:

----------


## JoseCarlos

> Queria deixar um Aviso para não colectarem agua nos proximos tempos na Costa da Caparica.
> 
> Hoje tivemos lá e apesar de na 1º impressão a agua parecer bem, á posteriori(cheirando a agua dentro dos garrafoes) verificamos que tinha um cheiro muito activo a produtos quimicos ou lá o que era aquilo... cheirava tipo a Cais do Sodré!


É verdade.... eu so agora e que me vou "meter" nos salgados... ja ando a varios meses a ler o forum... realmente para mim a costa da caparica era o ideal porque embora more em almada os meus pais teem casa na costa o que facilitaria muito as coisas...
Como ando pela costa desde pequeno...a melhor altura para recolhjer agua devera ser um pouco antes da maré cheia... embora seja mais dificil....
creio que essa agua com cheiro deverá ter sido apanhada na mare vazia...pois os detritos durante a mare vazia veem todos do rio tejo.... 
mas captando a agua durante a enchente da mare numa das ultimas praias "EX. QUica" nao me parece que haverá problemas

----------


## HugoPedro

Para agua salobra posso recolher agua no mar e fazer a mistura até ter a salinidade pretendida?

Que cuidados se deve ter antes de colocar a agua do mar no aquário? 

Vocês colocam a agua do mar no aqua sem ferver?

abraço

----------


## João Castelo

Hugo,

Em termos genéricos vou tentar explicar.

Usamos água para dois tipos de situação:

1º - Para repor a água evaporada
2º - Para fazer trocas de água ( tpa´s )

Para repor a água evaporada é conveniente adquirires um aparelho de osmose Inversa ( oi ) que é um purificador de água , ajudando assim a manter uma boa qualidade de água no aquario.

Esta é então uma água doce  porque com a evaporação a agua sai mas o sal fica. 

Para fazer trocas de agua ( semanalmente ou quinzenalmente ) usas água salgada com a mesma densidade da agua que tens no aquario.

Essa agua, poder ser natural ou artificial ( agua de oi com sal sintectico )

A agua natural não tem que saber, apanhas numa zona que dê algumas garantias relativamente à sua qualidade.Deve ser aplicada conforme é recolhida. Nada de ferveduras.

A água sintectica deve ser feita à parte. Num garrafão ou num bidon juntas a agua e o sal e mexes até à dissolução . É conveniente a sua mistura pelo menos 24 horas antes de adicionares no aqua.Há quem use uma bomba para ajudar na dissolução ( que é o meu caso ).É também conveniente aquecer ( com um termostato ) esta agua por forma a quando fores colocar esta agua ela esteja à temperatura da agua do aquario, evitando assim " choques ".

Tens que ter cuidado para que a densidade seja igual.

Espero ter ajudado.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas José


A concentração de poluição pode ser maior na altura da vazante, mas na enchente essa mesma poluição continua lá mas mais diluida.
Já apanhei agua na vazante na Costa muitas vezes sem problemas.. mas desta vez acredita que a água estava realmente poluida, o facto de ser vazante é apenas uma questão de concentrações.
Eu tao depressa nao volto lá.

Quanto a locais pertos da costa, comecei a divulgar a uns tempos a praia da foz no meco e pelos vistos já lá vai mesmo muita gente buscar água  :Smile: 
Na minha galeria podes ver fotos do local. Toda a gente te confirma a excelente qualidade da água ali colectada.
Nao há esgotos no raio de muitos quilómetros e não há barcos ao largo.

----------


## Welington

eu peguo no cabo da roca

----------

